# [lama] jak zbudować ebuild

## radek-s

Witam,

przypadł mi do gusto jeden plasmoid, nie znalazłem ebuilda do tego i chciałem go samemu zbudować.

jedknak...nie mam zupełnie pojęcia jak powinien on wyglądać, mimo że przeczytałem niejeden howto....

może ktoś by mi pomógł?

[url]plasmoid: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/yaSDP+%28alternative+ShutDown+plasmoid%29?content=126013[/url]

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc:)

----------

## SlashBeast

ebuild to bash script z konkretnymi funkcjami i zmiennymi, wzoruj sie na innym ebuildzie.

----------

